# If your banned, how do you have activity dating today?



## Nile (May 17, 2011)

Tried to reply a message to guitarman007 and couldn't, figured out he was banned on the 13th but no he is still banned and has activity today?


----------



## djpharoah (May 17, 2011)

He's prolly trying to view his profile.


----------



## Nile (May 17, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> He's prolly trying to view his profile.


 This is a big question to ask, but can I know when he is going to be unbanned? If not its fine.


----------



## leandroab (May 17, 2011)

I have no idea why that would happen.

By the way, what about my banned?


----------



## Nile (May 17, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I have no idea why that would happen.
> 
> By the way, what about my banned?


 Are you guitarman007?
If so,


----------

